# CWC Rarity?



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

I had a discussion with a fellow caber recently about the 36 Roadmaster flat side tank bike. In your opinion how many of these bikes still exist?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Not sure how many exist but I've seen a few of these pop up. My gut says more of these than of either '37/8 RMS. Not common but then again not as desirable as the RMS either. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

My new steed, just picked up today. Better pics tommorrow. Now to find someone to give me a good picture of a battery tray so I can re-pop a couple. HEY JOHN?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

Time to start removing the spray paint.........


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

Shawn I kinda disagree. There are more put together 37-38 RMS'S out there than people think. I think I've only seen 5 or 6 of these total that were complete and original.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 28, 2015)

I have seen around 7 flat side roadmasters mostly red some blue and one black

Nick


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

I think that would be about right Nick.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

This was a grail bike for me.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 28, 2015)

honestly the flat-side is a very underrated bike for its look and rarity.

Great score, id love to own one sometime.

Nick.



bentwoody66 said:


> This was a grail bike for me.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Nick, this kinda fell in my lap. Been working this deal for a month now.


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 28, 2015)

I also would like to see some pics of the door and tray
if I have pics I can make , my flat side needs one also

thanks jim


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

Will this help any Jim?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 28, 2015)

ken thanks

I have those pics all ready

I need pics of the door off and the battery holder the tray or is it a tube ??


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 28, 2015)

I think in that second pic you can see a rivet like would be used on a delta horn without a button? Now the million dollar question is on one of those battery trays compare does the spacing look correct for it?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 1, 2015)

Someone here has to have one of these bikes stashed with a door on it.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 1, 2015)

So after collaboration with a fellow caber here is the solution. I scrounge a girls Roadmaster horn tank, removed the battery holder and will tack weld on the 3 holes to the door I made.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 1, 2015)

thanks ken very helpful


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 1, 2015)

Ken, 
I don't think it's worth much at all, so feel free to send it down my way.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 1, 2015)

But you are selling everything


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2015)

Eventually Chris will sell me his flat tank. It's just a matter of time


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 13, 2015)

Been working on this spray paint using different methods. I think my favorite involves Turtle Wax rubbing compound and a extra fine Scotch brite pad. Takes a little work but the results are satisfying


----------

